# Prey or Predator Poses of Your Golden.....



## Oaklys Dad

Great pictures. Oakly is mostly Prey!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Predator, most definitely


----------



## missmarstar

Sam LOVES for Dillon to chase him.. he taunts him and taunts him til Dillon finally gives in and goes after him.. but funnily enough, as soon as Dillon catches him, Sam is more the "attacker" although they definitely take turns beating up on eachother. Here are a couple pics of Sam going after his prey


----------



## Debles

Here is Gunner stalking a pinecone!
Then he catches it!
Then Selka tracks down antlers! LOL!


----------



## AlanK

I dont know if its preditor or prey but he would make a great running back!


----------



## SoGolden

I l:heartbeatve Tuff Dog. His story really touched me. It is etched in my memory for always.


----------



## BeauShel

Great pictures everyone. I dont have any predator poses with my guys but I will go and look to double check. Bama only preys on the lizards or his tennis ball. I love those pictures of Selka and Gunner cracks me up with all the snow on his face.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

I wish I had predator or prey pictures of Neo. He doesn't have that drive in him. He is more into just watching birds and squires. Around other dogs, he is more of a tug of war kind of boy, not so much a chase and wrestle kind of boy. Yep he is lazy lol. I love everyones pics tho!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Prey or Predator poses of your golden*

Predator definitely!


----------



## SamFox

I don't have any predator/prey pictures...just wanted to say that I am INSANELY jealous of your cameras! Mine would never catch photos like some of these - wow!


----------



## RoxyNoodle

Heres my sweet Roxy.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom

Poor Bailey always the prey but such a good sport about it!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Another one of my predator Daisy. If you could see this in person, you would be in awe at the intensity of her focus...


----------



## Debles

I think Daisy's fishing is amazing!!! I would love a video!

Bailey and Charlie are so cute! What patience!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

The second DS is grinning  Unfortunately we are usually play "prey"


----------



## fostermom

Danny is always on top!


----------



## mylissyk

Poor Robbie, getting beat up by the girls.


----------



## TwoGoldens

Most of the time Shiloh is "the prey" but she is a very good sport and gets her turn at making Spirit the prey every now & then.....


----------



## missmarstar

Another one of Sam being a Predator


----------



## corey0212

Here's Champ (on the left) playing with his friend Brie. My mom gets credit for the awesome pic! These two play like ferocious beasts all day long!


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally is prey
















until little Tango comes along


----------

